# The Haunted Bayou of Love Manor - 2011



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I'm only 10 months behind on getting the photos online, but I figure that is better than never! I'm still updating my website as well as editing some more photos, so I will post them in here throughout the week. Enjoy!

*PROLOGUE:*
It was of great pleasure to host this years festivities on the bayou. Illuminated by jack o' lanterns and fireflies and accompanied by the sound of jazz as it echoed through the Spanish moss.

Once inside the Manor, guests, dressed as monsters, Victorian ghosts and witches, were greeted to a New Orleans feast which included gumbo, salad and beignets. A jazz band, named Captain Jeffery's Musical Chumbuckets, took stage and guests began to dance in the Great Hall under dozens of swamp-colored paper lanterns which floated down from the high-vaulted ceilings.

To settle down, one was able to visit the bar and enjoy our many
specially crafted cocktails, including a Dark & Stormy as well as a Bayou Julep, and relax in the study. Guests who wandered elsewhere were sure never to be found again.

After the party, everyone was released into the night with a black box, wrapped with black satin ribbon and filled with candy.

www.LoveManor.com - www.Twitter.com/LoveManor - www.Facebook.com/LoveManor

_Click on images for larger HIRES versions in various sizes._


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Some event photographs that an online magazine took. I loathe flash and the flaws it shows in the decor, but I can live with that!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What wonderful pictures! I enjoyed each and every one.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

And outside, the bayou.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like you guys had an awesome time! The pics were great! Love the snake in the plant!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You sure know how to throw a party The house was beautifully decorated.

And LOL at the name "Captain Jeffery's Musical Chumbuckets":jol:


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love the lighting in the bayou. And save me some gumbo!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! I do always get a little paranoid before a party. What if people don't come? What if no one dances? Oh no, what if no one talks to other people? So looking back at these photos makes me smile, hah.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing job as always JL. If I may be so bold to ask, what are the plans for this year?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

That is too bold... lol, just kidding. This year I am actually going on a road trip up to Vancouver, B.C. until the 10th of October to go to a few pumpkin patches and maybe see some fall foliage. Will hopefully be going out to see what other people do for Halloween. But, next year, I will be doing a classic/vintage Halloween theme.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! love all the details!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow your house is amazing! Such great decorations and wonderful pictures, you really know how to set the mood! Who would NOT want to come to this party? Very well done!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Splendiferous!!! Love that Jazz was on the musical menu. Wow what a fantastic party that must have been. I like the Ghoulish eyes comming from the fireplace. and the costumes were top notch.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks niblique71. Yes, definitely some New Orleans inspired jazz helped set the mood. When the band wasn't playing we'd play the likes of Witchcraft, Thriller, Abracadabra, Witchy Woman, I Put A Spell On You and mix in a few movie scores as well if they fit.

I loved the costumes people arrived in. Especially the entire team of Ghostbusters who, upon entering, threw down there proton pack and said they heard we had a ghost problem. hah.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is really impressive. I absolutely love the creatures in the heat registers. Now that is attention to detail.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love those little creatures too! They remind me of the little creatures in "Don't Be Afraid of the Dark" by Guillermo Del Toro. (I will certainly be borrowing that idea in the future.)
Your party looked wonderful. You certainly have a great eye for detail.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

You never fail to impress...LOVE your attention to details.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! The Halloween Lady - I do believe I went and saw that movie before setting up and was inspired!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok first and foremost, that picture of the creatures in the wall has to be one of the best pictures i have ever had the pleasure of looking at. Please tell me how that was done! Please!

Second, your photography is breathtaking. Is it your own? It is most excellent.

Third, your home is beautiful and your attention to detail is superb!

Fourth the GHOSTbusters coming in and dropping their packs IS EPIC!

Love love lovety love love. Are you a set designer by profession?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you Rania! Yes, the creatures in the walls is one of my favorites as well. It was done by putting LED's inside of small film canisters. You could probably use toilet paper rolls and a glow stick as well.

Yes, I love photographing Love Manor each year. I don't think anyone else would really understand it enough to capture the right photo. I'm pretty obsessive compulsive when it comes to stuff so I will spend some time to get "the shot".

Yes, the ghost busters were a hoot! I was upstairs at the time when they arrived and all I could hear was them say "We heard there was a ghost problem here!" Hah... the homes ventilation system allows you to hear even the faintest whisper. Kind of creepy at the same time.

Indeed I am a set designer/art director in Los Angeles. I guess it goes hand in hand! I've yet to do a Halloween set, but hopefully that'll change.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I think I'm repeating what everyone else has already said. I loved your pictures! The party looks like it was alot of fun. I too liked the green snake and the eyes in the wall. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Very cool Johnny. I could tell. I am also a set designer in independent films. Great line of work!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Just Beautiful! I don't know what my favorite was really. I love everything. Great photos!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! Rania, that's great to hear. Definitely an interesting line of work.


----------

